
Atlassian site and service are down - illuminated
Atlassian service and site seems to be globally unavailable as of this moment. Even the status page is down and their twitter is silent.
Anyne knows what&#x27;s happening?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;atlassian.com&#x2F;
======
x0rz
Might be related to this? [https://blog.hipchat.com/2017/04/24/hipchat-
security-notice/](https://blog.hipchat.com/2017/04/24/hipchat-security-
notice/)

~~~
illuminated
Yeap, as their auth systems seem to be leading to non-available services. If a
user is already logged in - Jira works for them.

